# Turtle Beach SC problem



## Nick (Oct 28, 2009)

Hello,

I haven't any tests for quite some time. I have made the connections, but my the TB soundcard does not show as an option in the soundcard preferences. I have used it in the past and it worked. Occasionally it would stop working and I could see a red light inside through the vents. The light would go off if I restarted my computer. The light is on now, but it will not go off when I reboot. I'm wondering if anyone has had this problem or might have a troubleshooting recommendation. Is there a test I can do to see if the soundcard is working or not?

Also, I'm curious if the TB card works with a Mac just for future reference.

Thanks,
Nick


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

Best looking in the windows sound control panel to see if the TB is still showing up in the list of devices that can be selected for audio input/output. If it is a USB card it will probably also be useable on a Mac, assuming it is working! Check the TB website for a definitive answer.


----------



## Nick (Oct 28, 2009)

Thanks John.

It turned out I needed to reload the software to have the soundcard show up on my computer. Now I am trying to calibrate the soundcard but I don't understand what it means to connect the line input to the line output to calibrate. I generally need photos to understand the various connections. I've got the splitter on the preamp at the moment, but I assume I need to remove it and use it on the soundcard (or do I actually need two splitters)?


----------

